# Crane and Work Caboose



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

In another thread ED requested some crane action. Here it is.
To the right is the 6460 with a 2419 Work Caboose. The other is a 6560 with a 6119-25.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I have always wanted a crane car but I hate the idea of paying double what a normal piece of rolling stock costs... Did that crane happen to help out with the coal train derailment last week?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> In another thread ED requested some crane action. Here it is.
> To the right is the 6460 with a 2419 Work Caboose. The other is a 6560 with a 6119-25.


I was looking at older posts and saw this.
Better late then never.
Thanks T, this is the first time I saw this. :thumbsup:
A blast from the past.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yeah, since I stopped subscriptions, I have missed out on some good threads I enjoy your travel thread too.


----------



## bigdogjeff1 (Sep 11, 2010)

this is my cranes 1 tmcc 1 oldschool


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

With my interests in work cabooses I thought I would add to this thread some more pictures. I also added "crane" tags to a few threads I searched out. Ed has an Interesting Bethlehem Steel set.

From Weavers Thread











From my image gallery.











Let's not forget this one. The basket case.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fabulous dino car ... I guess he broke out for the attack, huh?!?

TJ


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

DL&W - Dinosaur, Lizard and Western?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I could add a cowboy. Remember Jesse James meets Frankenstein?

That car is original all those claw/bite marks are for real by mice or rats. I guess they liked the color and left the rest of the box alone.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

DL & W, Dinosaur, Lizard and Western it is.


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

T-Man, you get the trophy for originality and improvisation. Sorry, there's no cash prize.


----------

